

Ask HN: Internet timer for specific website? Urgent - ahmedaly

Hello,
I am looking for internet timer software that would prevent me from accessing a specific website for a specific time.
For system requirements, I am using Windows... both internet explorer and firefox.<p>I found some programs for child control, but it does not allow me to check specific websites... as it blocks the whole browsing!<p>Waiting for your answer please, and thanks in advance.
======
duarte
I know there is a program that tracks how much time you spend on each website,
application, etc.. I tried googling but can't find it now, I'm sure someone
will remember if you think it's helpful?

You install it (mac and win) and then could log into a control panel with all
that info, updated to the minute!

~~~
aditya
RescueTime?

------
ahmedaly
Thank you very much for the response. I found another good software.

Rescue time looks very good for me, for time management. :)

